# Great bird numbers make fine pups



## 28gage (Jan 27, 2017)

We have had a second great bird hatch in west TX. and it has made breaking out a young pup fun and fairly easy.  Below is Babe a 6 month old female that has come on at that tender age and is holding her birds for the flush.  Wild birds can teach them lessons they never get with planted ones (special needs birds as a friend calls them).   This is the third year of fine bird numbers and I'm betting it will generate a bunch of good quail dogs in Texas, Okla., and Kansas. And some real good trial dogs.


----------



## Killinstuff (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree.  Tober had more wild bird finds in this his first year than a lot dogs get in ten years.  Plus young dogs (less that a year) being more reliant on the person they are bonding with handle better I think and want to please and do things we want them to do. Birds make a bird dog.


----------



## TexasRed45 (Jan 31, 2017)

Awesome stuff.  Wish wild quail numbers were up here in georgia.


----------



## Permitchaser (Feb 1, 2017)

I have always planned to take my dogs to Texas one day. But never found a guide yourself place


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 1, 2017)

Permitchaser said:


> I have always planned to take my dogs to Texas one day. But never found a guide yourself place



You don't need to go to Texas.  Quail numbers are ridiculous throughout the entire Midwest.  I just got back from SE NE and we moved coveys on every public walk in area we hunted.  10 covey days are nothing right now, especiallly when you throw in a little private land.


----------



## 28gage (Feb 4, 2017)

In west Texas 20-40 covey days are the norm.  Doesn't get any better.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 4, 2017)

On public land?  If that's the case, that's impressive. You won't find that in SE NE.  You will on private land, but not public.


----------

